# Anyone ever try an air cleaner while spraying?



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

So I was spraying some windows in a zip wall tent today, and didn't really have a good place to vent out with my harbor freight ventilator. I got to thinking what if I stuck the shop vac hose into the tent, that would help. But then I remembered an air cleaner I'd seen years ago, and found it on amazon. Seems like a good way to keep the tent overspray free, at least until you burn it up. Mind you I'm only spraying WB materials. Don't go using these things with alkyd or lacquer. Thoughts? Am I a genius or what? I'm waiting for the or what.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

A few years ago I tried using a Filter Queen Defender for same thing, well it died on me so that was not good. It cost me a few hundred to rebuild it. I have been looking for some thing that is better suited for this usage.


----------



## optimal (Feb 5, 2010)

Try one of these

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...ts&cm_pla=Google&cm_ite=allegro%20ventilation


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

That's similar to the harbor freight model I have, only a lot more $. The HF is approx $100 with hose. 

I have a 30' hose with it. What I wanted was something to use when you can't vent it out easily. I think the shop vac air cleaner will be a good solution. Is $126 from amazon.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Damon T said:


> View attachment 15263
> 
> 
> I have a 30' hose with it. What I wanted was something to use when you can't vent it out easily. I think the shop vac air cleaner will be a good solution. Is $126 from amazon.


That's exactly what I use, thanks to your posting it here. I'm thinking I'll be buying another tool thanks to you. :jester:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I think I've read about this one in PWC in the past. If I remember correctly, they also had a adjustiable window attachment for the hose. 

Nikro Portable Air Cleaning System - Mo250 - Amazon.com


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I agree it's really effective. On my current job I can't vent out easily, and like the idea of filtering the air in the spray tent. Again it was great meeting you in St Louis!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Damon T said:


> Again it was great meeting you in St Louis!


Likewise. :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Box fan and 20 inch furnace filters? Cheapest setup you'll find.

Use those fibreglass filters as a pre-filter, with a MERV8 behind it.

Edit: you can thank this thread resurrection on the new forum structure and that "recommended reading" area at the bottom.


----------

